# New 3.7 gallon betta tank



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice, how's the filter? Is it adjustable?


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

It's good , it is adjustable ! Forgot to say its a petco 3.7 cube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Luck betta! That looks really slick


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

javajive1981 said:


> Luck betta! That looks really slick


Thanks! I like it, its far from done. Having issues with the filter now thought. I plan on adding a marimo ball, anyone have an Idea of what else to add plant wise??


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

Some small cryps would be nice. Crypt parva is really nice and easy to care for.


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

Question for you guys, is this tank to small for a betta? I feel as if it is looking at it now, I'd feel like a jerk if I put a betta in a tank to small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Most say 3 gallons is the minimum size for a betta, I like to give them more space but it depends on the betta really. Some get kind of lost in bigger tanks and prefer smaller and some like to roam. I think your tank is fine but wouldn't add any other fish or snails to it.


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok thanks , another question, since the pump is under water is there oxygen in the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

If your betta isn't constantly at the surface getting air or gasping you are good. Plants produce oxygen too so you should be ok.


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok thanks, no bettas yet so I don't know , once I get one I will let y'all know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have an Issue, got a betta yesterday. And he keeps pecking at the glass. Little did I know all of the glass is reflective . What should I do? He can't see throught it at And he keeps flaring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTtanker (Dec 4, 2014)

Unless he's hurting himself I would just let him go for a bit. He'll get sick of it eventually. 

If he doesn't stop in a week or so you could try adding things to the tank. Mostly they're curious in nature so it will give him places to explore. Also, it will give him cover from the "intruder".


----------



## Burstatol90010 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol thanks, after I posted my last post I was thinking , I think what I'm seeing is the reflection of the water when I look throught . Because if I put my finger on the side of the tank he comes.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

